# Informational



## HoundDog (Apr 9, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61WKv720_Ow&feature=related"]YouTube - Bushmaster AR-15 M4 take down[/ame]


----------



## car (Apr 9, 2008)

How very informative! :)

I was reminded of Martha Stewart, except the Rifle Lady is _way _prettier.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to stop it after 58 seconds, right around the stock. :uhh:


----------



## car (Apr 9, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I had to stop it after 58 seconds, right around the stock. :uhh:



LMAO!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 9, 2008)

car said:


> LMAO!



lol ;)  She's a bit of a looker but the damn bang stick is in the way.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 10, 2008)

Cute, but the camera does need to pan out some.  I kept waiting for her to flip the omelette she was cooking.


----------

